# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال؟ / چند کارت اعتباری باید برای کنکور سراسری 92 خرید؟!

## haghft

با سلام :39: 
می خواستم بدونم حالا که کنکور سراسری با کنکور دانشگاه آزاد یکی شده
برای شرکت در آزمون آزمایشی ریاضی فیزیک باید 2 تا کارت خرید یا یک کارت؟!
(یعنی لازم هست که آزاد رو جدا کارت بگیریم یا نه همون یکی کافیه؟!) :40:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

یک کارت مربوط به رشتتون کافیه.

----------


## haghft

> یک کارت مربوط به رشتتون کافیه.


خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون
خداقوت

----------


## romina

سلام.کسی که هم میخواد کنکور سراری دولتی شرکت کنه هم آزاد + غیرانتفایی و پیام نور و.. جمعا چند کارت باید بخره؟

----------


## romina

و یه چیز دیگه...میخواستم بپرسم من ثبت نام کنکور رو همون 16هم انجام دادم و از اونجا که گفته شد واسه ازاد باید از 20تم تا 25 ثبت نام کنیم یعنی من باید دوباره همه چیز رو انجام بدم؟؟

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

سلام. نیازی به ثبت نام مجدد نیست.
جمعا دو کارت نیاز دارید. یک کارت مربوط به کنکور سراسری و آزاد و یک کارت هم برای پیام نور.

----------


## romina

بسیــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــار بسیــــــــــــــــــــــ  ار ممنون...خیر از جوونیت ببینی مادر  :38:  :22:  :11:

----------


## haghft

خوب تو تاپیک من بدون اجازه استارتر کمک می خواین
یک کارت 10600 اصلی و یک کارت 5600 فرعی نیازه
همین!

----------


## eli

عجب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!خدایا خودت رحم کن......... :9:

----------


## .:G.3.N.3.R.4.L:.

خدایا شکرت نمردیم معنی فروم رو هم فهمیدیم :27:

----------


## haghft

> خدایا شکرت نمردیم معنی فروم رو هم فهمیدیم


*منظور؟!* :37:

----------


## .:G.3.N.3.R.4.L:.

> *منظور؟!*


منظور خاصی نداشتم البته داشتم .... :
خوب شما کارتون رو انجام دادین مگه چی میشه یه نفر هم بیاد تو تاپیکی که شما استارترش بودین پست بده..... فقط تو این فروم هستش که استارتر میتونه مدیریت کنه تاپیک خودش رو(که بدم نیستش)
ولی برای جلو گیری از اسپم بهتر است پست هایی که مربوط به هم هستن زیر یک تاپیک زده بشند اگر اینطوری نباشه هر کس واس خودش یه تاپیک میزنه به عنوان مثال الان یه تاپیک ژنتیک جمعیت باز شده همه دارن زیر اون پست های مربوط رو مینویسن 
اگر بهتون برخورد عذرخواهی میکنم ولی خودتون هم میدونید که حق با من است

----------


## eli

:8: بازم عجب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

